# unload alsa modules - problem [SOLVED]

## ollerm

witam

Przy zamykaniu systemu wiesza sie na Unloading alsa modules. Nie wiem jak to naprawić

karta to HDA Intel. W kernelu ALSA - M, HDA Intel - M

```

milosz@oxygen ~ $ lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            37680  0

snd_mixer_oss          15144  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28832  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51456  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7004  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   251580  1

snd_hda_intel          28104  2

snd_hda_codec          51016  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                72032  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20744  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    60568  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9192  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

```

milosz@oxygen ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

* Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...                                                                             [ ok ]

* Killing processes using ALSA...                                                                          [ ok ]

* Unloading ALSA modules...

^C* alsasound: caught SIGINT, aborting

milosz@oxygen ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

* Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...                                                                             [ ok ]

* Killing processes using ALSA...                                                                          [ ok ]

* Unloading ALSA modules...

ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_codec_realtek': Device or resource busy 

```

Last edited by ollerm on Thu Jun 18, 2009 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Problem starego alsa-utils z nowymi kernelami z tego co pamietam, odmaskuj z testing media-sound/alsa-utils, media-libs/alsa-lib i media-sound/alsa-headers.

----------

## ollerm

faktycznie pomogło. Zaktualizowałem tylko utils, bo reszte zrobiłem wcześniej, a utils źle odmaskowałem i nie zaktualizował.

Dzieki

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Ja to rozwiązałem ustawiając w /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"
```

Nie wiedziałem że to poprawili.

----------

## gexcite

Nie poprawili. Ta opcja jest domyślnie tak ustawiona.

----------

## ollerm

w alsa-utils wersji chyba 1.0.18 jest UNLOAD_ON_STOP="yes", w 1.0.20 zmienili to, update-etc pokazał mi zmiany

----------

